# pkg upgrade slow as hell and timing out & breaking off



## Alain De Vos (Apr 2, 2020)

Got 2500 packages to upgrade. And frequent restart of pkg needed. Which gives me the question , why not push the packages to a secure git host?
[I can live with a minor insecurity]


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 3, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Got 2500 packages to upgrade. And frequent restart needed.


That's not good. if you want help with debugging it: What crashes? What are the symptoms?
With the current work-from-home crisis, a lot of people have been noticing that the residential parts of the internet have been getting overloaded, slow, and unreliable. The folks who provisioned and built those networks never assumed that the bulk of the population would be home 24x7, either doing work or school (lots of video conferences), or watching cat videos.



> Which gives me the question , why not push the packages to a secure git host?


What would that accomplish? What problem would this make better?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 3, 2020)

Well I don't think the fibers are under-dimensioned but the servers. And if they are why not look for an alternative ?
Here I have 8Gb/s download speed, maybe currently one third of it due to corona-usage, but pkg downloading draws me back to a 64kb/s modem age of 20 years ago.


----------



## getopt (Apr 3, 2020)

Problem possibly related to bug https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=245292
Problem: - Disable keep-alive for now, it is not stable enough

So update to pkg-1.14.2 now.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 3, 2020)

Putting packages into a git repo sounds like a bad idea, lest you always want all of them and all their old versions.


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 3, 2020)

Alain De Vos said:


> Well I don't think the fibers are under-dimensioned but the servers. And if they are why not look for an alternative ?
> Here I have 8Gb/s download speed, maybe currently one third of it due to corona-usage, but pkg downloading draws me back to a 64kb/s modem age of 20 years ago.



Same happen to me Alain , but sometimes download at 80kb/s-30kb/s and other times at 4mb/s-5mb/s


----------

